# monitor etapa horizontal



## metalitoz (Mar 5, 2011)

necesito saber cual es el transistor de salida horizontal del monitor... se que esta cerca del flyback pero ay otros transistores cerca... necesito saber como identificarlo...


----------



## BlueFenix24 (Mar 5, 2011)

es uno grande, llamado DRIVER Horizontal en la Placa, se puede identificar por su tamaño y sos gran soldadura, esta atornillado a un disipador de chapa, espero te sirva


----------



## metalitoz (Mar 5, 2011)

es el mas grande de todos??? porq los veo kasi del mismo tamaño... y el problema del monitor es q cuando le doy encender solo enciende el led pero no aparece imagen..



BlueFenix24 dijo:


> es uno grande, llamado DRIVER Horizontal en la Placa, se puede identificar por su tamaño y sos gran soldadura, esta atornillado a un disipador de chapa, espero te sirva



nose si puedes ayudarm con un monitor.. el encenderlo solo lo hace el led verde y cambia a naranja y no da imagen..


----------



## panama1974 (Mar 5, 2011)

Probaste el monitor en otra pc ?  a veces no enciende por memorias sucias etc.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

Lo primero que tenes que  hacer antes de meter mano en un monitor es, plano o mejor aún manual de servicio, si bien un tanto más simple que un TV también son bastantes más complejos que estos y más en los de primera linea.
pone la marca y modelo, y como te dijeron ponelo en otro pc que sepas que tiene buen funcionamiento, porque estas intentano arreglar el nonitor y si es la placa de video del pc?


----------



## metalitoz (Mar 6, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Lo primero que tenes que  hacer antes de meter mano en un monitor es, plano o mejor aún manual de servicio, si bien un tanto más simple que un TV también son bastantes más complejos que estos y más en los de primera linea.
> pone la marca y modelo, y como te dijeron ponelo en otro pc que sepas que tiene buen funcionamiento, porque estas intentano arreglar el nonitor y si es la placa de video del pc?



fijense que es un panasonyc S70 y si ya probe con ootro cpu... y a lo mejor el problema es de un elemento q esta cortado... porq cuando enciende se ve que el tuvo de rayos catodicos empieza a funcionar pero al segundo se apaga...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

si no le llegan los pulsos de sincronimo se apagan, medi el cable de entrada y medi continuidad en cada clable, hay algunos pines que estan conectados a masa eso es normal pero todos los que tenga un calbe del otro lado deben estar conectao a un pin salvo las masas, si te quedan dudas busca concección cable vga

ayudae con esto


----------



## arg (Mar 6, 2011)

Aqui la foto del salida horizontal de un compaq, como mencionas siempre va junto al fly en un disipador, logico es el mas grande.

http://img820.imageshack.us/i/horz1.jpg/

Cuando desconectas el monitor del cable de video este se activa poniendo una leyenda de sin señal o no signal, si aun asi no enciende debes de tener dañado algun componente, escucha si el fly genera ese silbido peculiar de alto voltaje.

si no debes de checar todos los voltajes de la fuente y despues del chooper


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

Depende de la edad del monitor para que te diga "no signal" o no, cuando dice no signall espera un rato para entrar a std-by, y este no parece ser ese caso..... Hay muchos monitores que el TR de hozirontal esta más internamente en la placa y llevan un disipador mucho más pequeño y encima algunos monitores tienen dos transistores bien grandes puestos en disipadores bien similares


----------



## clocko (Mar 15, 2011)

lo que dices es que probaste el monitor en otro cpu y te dio el mismo problema, si se apaga luego de un momento es muy probable que tengas un corto en la placa del monitor, lo primero que tienes que hacer es determinar los voltajes de la fuente, en que punto del circuito se cortan, inicia por lo basico: voltaje en la entrada, el puente de diodos, voltaje regulado comunmente entre 180Vdc, checa el B+ ¿es fuente comnutada o regulada? si es regulada revisa la salida del regulador y el mismo regulador que no este en corto, aunque creo que los moitores usan fuente conmutada, realmente no es tan sencillo pero por algo se empieza, recuerda siempre teniendo mucha precaución.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 15, 2011)

Primero saber la edad del montor, porque si es de los que sin señal tras unos segundos se pasan a std-by no tiene sentido ir a ver la placa principal, primero lo primero para ir descartando, veriricar que el cable no este cortado, cuando veririque que el cable de señal este en perfectas condiciones, recien alli pasar a ver que sucede.
Con solo decirte que se pone en std-by te indica que la fuente si o si es smps porque?, porque mucho antes de que salieran con ese sistemas los monitores color tenian fuente smps asi que ni penar en una fuete regulada que de echo sale más cara......
si el regulador estuviera en corto y pasa toda la tensión el horizontal estaria muerto y directamente no arracaria, de donde sacas 180V???? si es linea 110VAC tiene 154VDC luego de los diodos y si es 220VAC tiene 308Vdc, y el +B siempre en los monitores es de voltaje más bajo que un TV, porque? por una cuestión de emisíon, ya que las persoas traban a corta distancia, en un TV se ve a cieta distancia, por lo tanto las necesidades lúnincas del tubo son muy diferentes


----------



## clocko (Mar 16, 2011)

disculpa es que aqui hay 127 VAC solo basta con calcular VAC/.707 para obtener el vdc, cabria esperar que metalitoz nos dijera el resultado de las pruebas que ha realizado para asi dejar de hacer tantas suposiciones.


----------



## sornyacolores (Mar 16, 2011)

checa la memoria mas grande es algo asi


----------



## metalitoz (Mar 19, 2011)

eyyy pude areglarlo... probe el ccable de conexion q me dijeron le recalente la soldadura y ala ves le cambie el tr de salida y probe la fuente q salio bien.... cuando lo ic me encendio y aparecio la pantalla "no signal" y a los 6 segundos se apago el monitor por no estar conectado al cpu.. cuando lo conecte.. todo salio bien... 
 ey gran ayuda..


----------

